# Timbers at CMV July 4th week & up to july19 Wi. Dells



## brucecz (Jun 7, 2014)

lease note that most of our inventory is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have.

 Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which cheaper Cottages do not have. 


If you do not get a email reply in 48 hours please call our home at 1-262-878-7566 and leave a message and the best time to call and we will get back asap. Call us with the EXACT dates, unit type and contact us and we will gladly check for availability for you.


FOURTH OF JULY WEEK. June 28 to July 5, 2014. (last of our 3  Fourth of July weeks.  
This a  2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo.  Unit number to be assigned upon check in by resort.  Our RENTAL PRICE IS ONLY $699. plus resort $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees . 


Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday  July 19, 2014  to  Tuesday July 22, 2014  for 3 FULL NIGHTS . This a  OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom  sleep 6 full condo.  Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort.  RENTAL ONLY $299  plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to  paid to resort upon check in.  For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call us.

Saturday July19, 2014 to Saturday  July 26, 2014 for 6 FULL NIGHTS). This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort.  For rent only $599.   plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in .For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call us.
Christmas Mountain,  Wisconsin Dells, Wi.    NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 14, 2014)

Please note that most of our inventory is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have.

Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which cheaper Cottages do not have. 


If you do not get a email reply in 48 hours please call our home at 1-262-878-7566 and leave a message and the best time to call and we will get back asap. Call us with the EXACT dates, unit type and contact us and we will gladly check for availability for you.


FOURTH OF JULY WEEK. June 28 to July 5, 2014. (last of our 3 Fourth of July weeks. 
This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit number to be assigned upon check in by resort. Our RENTAL PRICE IS ONLY $699. plus resort $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees . 

Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. This a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom sleep 6  Cottage Saturday July 12, 2014 to Friday July 18, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS RENTAL is only $549 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Rented by Jane M.  Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Friday July 11, 2014 to Friday July 18, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS RENTAL is only $699 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Saturday July 19, 2014 to Friday July 22, 2014 for 3 FULL NIGHTS). This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort. For rent only $279 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in 

Saturday July 19, 2014 to Friday July 26, 2014 for 6 FULL NIGHTS). This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort. For rent only $599 plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in . 


Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Saturday July 26, 2014 to Wednesday  July 30, 2014 for 4 FULL NIGHTS RENTAL is only $399 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 


Rented by Myron.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Saturday July 26, 2014 to Saturday August 2, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS RENTAL is only $699 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. / 

Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Saturday July 26, 2014 to Saturday August 2, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS RENTAL is only $699 plus the resorts mandatory $75 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. 

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 16, 2014)

Please note that most of our inventory is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have.

Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which cheaper Cottages do not have. 


If you do not get a email reply in 48 hours please call our home at 1-262-878-7566 and leave a message and the best time to call and we will get back asap. Call us with the EXACT dates, unit type and contact us and we will gladly check for availability for you.


Returned to Bluegreen on June 17, 2014 to save these points to use  for another later Bluegreen Points reservation.    FOURTH OF JULY WEEK. June 28 to July 5, 2014. (last of our 3 Fourth of July weeks. 
This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit number to be assigned upon check in by resort. Our RENTAL PRICE IS ONLY $699. plus resort $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees . 


Rented by Laura R. on June 16, 2014.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET
Saturday July 19, 2014 to Tuesday July 22, 2014 for 3 FULL NIGHTS . This a OAK TIMBERS 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit Number to be assigned upon check in by the resort. RENTAL ONLY $299 plus the resorts mandatory $84 Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in. For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call us.

Saturday July19, 2014 to Saturday July 26, 2014 for 6 FULL NIGHTS). This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort. For rent only $599. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in .For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call us.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET

Bruce


----------



## brucecz (Jun 18, 2014)

brucecz said:


> Please note that most of our inventory is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have.
> 
> Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which cheaper Cottages do not have.
> 
> ...


----------



## brucecz (Jun 28, 2014)

Please note that most of our inventory is our 2 bedroom 2 bathroom Oak Timbers unit at about 900 square feet is about 38 % larger than our 2 bedroom 1 bathroom Cottages and has more amenities then our Cottages do when counting in the Our Oak Timbers have the following amenities that our cheaper Cottages do not have.

Those extra Oak Timbers and Villa amenities are 2 a screened in porch has a Jenn-Air type barbeque grill and a table and 4 chairs in the porch.. Our Oak Timbers have 2 BATHROOMS with the master bathroom having a standard sized whirlpool tub. Our Oak Timbers units have their own in unit washer and dryer which cheaper Cottages do not have. 


If you do not get a email reply in 48 hours please call our home at 1-262-878-7566 and leave a message and the best time to call and we will get back asap. Call us with the EXACT dates, unit type and contact us and we will gladly check for availability for you.


Returned to Bluegreen on June 17, 2014 to save these points to use for another later Bluegreen Points reservation. FOURTH OF JULY WEEK. June 28 to July 5, 2014. (last of our 3 Fourth of July weeks. This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo. Unit number to be assigned upon check in by resort. Our RENTAL PRICE IS ONLY $699. plus resort $75 Mandatory housekeeping fees . 


Rented by Ines P. on June 28,2014.
Sunday July 6, 2014 to Saturday July 12 2014 for 6 FULL NIGHTS). This a 2 bedroom 1 bathroom sleep 6 full Cottage condo. Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort. For rent only $594. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in .For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call us.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET


Saturday July 26, 2014 to Wednesday July 30, 2014 for 4 FULL NIGHTS). This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort. For rent only $399. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in .For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call us.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET


Rented by Emily on June 27,2014.
Saturday July 26, 2014 to Friday August 2, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS). This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort. For rent only $699. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in .For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call us.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET


Saturday July 26, 2014 to Friday August 2, 2014 for 7 FULL NIGHTS). This a 2 bedroom 2 bathroom sleep 6 full condo Unit number to be assigned at check in by the resort. For rent only $699. plus the resorts mandatory $84. Housekeeping fee to paid to resort upon check in .For a detailed rental agreement of this unit for your inspection and consideration, please call us.
Christmas Mountain, Wisconsin Dells, Wi. NOW FREE IN UNIT WIRELESS INTERNET  


Bruce


----------

